# Actual photos of SMT (and Ryan) dropping the Clutch!



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Now that the word is out and my "Crusty the Clown Clutch Drop" photo was deleted by the mod (lol), here's the real thing:

Way to go Bob!









(looks like the bash ring hit the ground on landing)

And Ryan on his P3 hardtail with urban slicks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

.........


----------



## Fulton (Feb 6, 2004)

also posted in another thread:

"I heard SMT knows some big wigs over at paramount, and that they filmed the alleged "drop" on the same set they used to film the moon landing. Of course, this set is deep under ground, about 350 miles outside of hong kong. he wasn't out hitting it again today, he was on a flight home. Trust no one.



Thats just what i heard though."


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

done WOD next


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Ryan airing it out a bit.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome Pictures man !


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

props to both of u for hitting it, looks like a really fun drop none the less


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fulton said:


> also posted in another thread:
> 
> "I heard SMT knows some big wigs over at paramount, and that they filmed the alleged "drop" on the same set they used to film the moon landing. Of course, this set is deep under ground, about 350 miles outside of hong kong. he wasn't out hitting it again today, he was on a flight home. Trust no one.
> Thats just what i heard though."


oh yeah...Passport is stamped too


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SMT got PWNED by a p3  

Did SMT came up short or he hit the landing right? Its cuz Ryan landed like a meter after SMT... 

SMT.. was that M3 bottomed out now or just the bash guard hitting??

Congrats Bob, nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


>


drew....use the pic before this


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> drew....use the pic before this


Where he's rolling over the boulder?

Your photos didn't come out as eye-catching Bob, you're one big black blob in most. Black is cool and all, but damn, you gotta wear black from head to toe?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

At LAST! :band: 

Do you have any different angles on the drop? That pic makes it look small...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Where he's rolling over the boulder?


manualing right before that pic


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Nice job, now do it on the hard-tail with slicks!


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

what tires are those? they look pretty sweet.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

If I tell you,I have to kill you.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> SMT got PWNED by a p3
> 
> Did SMT came up short or he hit the landing right? Its cuz Ryan landed like a meter after SMT...
> 
> ...


thanks just what i needed


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> SMT got PWNED by a p3
> 
> Did SMT came up short or he hit the landing right? Its cuz Ryan landed like a meter after SMT...
> 
> ...


Looks like Bob made the landing because in the first frame where he's on the ground his fork is using every little bit of travel, so he must have just touched down, and he's pretty clearly on the landing. So I guess Ryan went a bit farther than he needed to.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> manualing right before that pic


Don't have it, that was the first shot.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Looks like Bob made the landing because in the first frame where he's on the ground his fork is using every little bit of travel, so he must have just touched down, and he's pretty clearly on the landing. So I guess Ryan went a bit farther than he needed to.


Bob scared the heck out of me both times he dropped it, after watching Mark and Nate launch it I didn't think Bob had the speed to make the transition. But he did, fortunately. The second time I was yelling GO! GO! GO! GO! and crossed my fingers as he rolled toward the lip.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Ryan is looking smooth on his hardtail. :thumbsup:

good job SMT! Doesn't it feel great? 

you do seem to have blown through a lot / all of your travel even though you found the tranny. maybe bump your spring rate up 50# or so. You'll be hitting this all the time now, AND seeking out other bigger stuff ... time to dial in the bike for SMT v.2.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

YEAH BABY, nice photos congrats SMT, the Intense looks good, and hit that drop on a hardtail, with a single crown fork, that dude has some major skills, hats off man!

Regards


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick. said:


> AND seeking out other bigger stuff ... time to dial in the bike for SMT v.2.


no more ......this is it........I don't want to go in the league of 20 foot drops......forget it...I am too old and i don't care if there are 60 year olds doing 20 footers...*I am done*

yes i need to dial the suspension more but I ran out of time.....i get a new spring for the rear on thursday


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice job Bob. Have you calmed those butterflies down yet? Does this mean you'll be consistently hitting it and bigger ****?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will tell you what....and nicely......ask PDirt what this stuff is......I would like to see you hit it......you can fvck off for saying PWNED,....
> 
> all this is a bunch of Bullshiat.....for me it was big...I don't care if someone hit it on a tricycle....you go skate in your corner now


Didnt your read my last line? Or see the   faces?

jeez old man, take a pill


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

sweeeeet........good job SMT:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nicely done SMT! :thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats SMT! And nice job Ryan, making us P owners proud.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Didnt your read my last line? Or see the   faces?
> 
> jeez old man, take a pill


sorry mang...other things adding up and the straw and a camels back...my bad


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry mang...other things adding up and the straw and a camels back...my bad


Yea its okay, I know you've had a hard time and this forum is just all about your jump. I just found it funny that after your pics there are some of a guy pinning it on a hardtail.... but whatever, glad you made it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

*No way dude....*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no more ......this is it........I don't want to go in the league of 20 foot drops......forget it...I am too old and i don't care if there are 60 year olds doing 20 footers...*I am done*
> 
> yes i need to dial the suspension more but I ran out of time.....i get a new spring for the rear on thursday


You've got to keep the legend alive! Rascal is producing a 15 inch travel, electric mobility scooter (in red) just for you, to hit more and bigger drops!

Great job, I wouldn't have done it, you guys are f-n crazy!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats SMT! dude on the p3, PROPS! HT PRIDE 4EVA! (at least until i get a bottlerocket  )


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I think SMT has too much travel.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Nicely Done...*

And you look good hitting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I just found it funny that after your pics there are some of a guy pinning it on a hardtail....


Yeah, that was kind of mean of me, lol...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no more ......this is it........I don't want to go in the league of 20 foot drops......forget it...I am too old and i don't care if there are 60 year olds doing 20 footers...*I am done*
> 
> yes i need to dial the suspension more but I ran out of time.....i get a new spring for the rear on thursday


Way to use all that travel there Phatty Phat. 

Nicely done......:thumbsup: ........now go change yer undies..........


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey bob...............
























:cornut: :thumbsup: :band: :band: :band: :band: :yesnod: :cornut: :ihih:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Way to go bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

1000-oaks said:


> Yeah, that was kind of mean of me, lol...


Indeed. :nono:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hahaha, nice smt...


----------



## Monster T-roy (Aug 20, 2004)

hey Bob, congrats on sending it. I know how it feels to be a little scared of a stunt and then man up. Feels real good. Makes you wish you did it sooner. Makes you go back and trick it next time. nice little bit of a cross-up. turn it further next time. cools pics of ryan too but its all about SMT today.


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no more ......this is it........I don't want to go in the league of 20 foot drops......forget it...I am too old and i don't care if there are 60 year olds doing 20 footers...*I am done*
> 
> yes i need to dial the suspension more but I ran out of time.....i get a new spring for the rear on thursday


Nice job brotha!! How'd it feel before/during/after??


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

blackagness said:


> And you look good hitting it. :thumbsup:


yes, no more squatting dog! Lol, great job smt, think you need the heavier springs, or atleast adjust bottom control. Looks like you hit the rock at the top of the tranny?:thumbsup: PROPS!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Monster T-roy said:


> hey Bob, congrats on sending it. I know how it feels to be a little scared of a stunt and then man up. Feels real good. Makes you wish you did it sooner. Makes you go back and trick it next time. nice little bit of a cross-up. turn it further next time. cools pics of ryan too but its all about SMT today.


SMT high five from sb and a nice slap in the asss


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Nick. said:


> Ryan is looking smooth on his hardtail. :thumbsup:


Didn't you know? Ryan makes the P look smoother than a strawberry vanilla.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

hell yeah. props to both of ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

SMT...

Nice mang!!!

Way to represent for the fat old guys!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> but damn, you gotta wear black from head to toe?


they didn't complain about Johnny Cash


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice job SMT!!
Now you are the man who says he can :thumbsup: 
ZT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mechmann_mtb said:


> SMT...
> 
> Nice mang!!!
> 
> Way to represent for the fat old guys!!


represent the ol' guys but I am svelt now ....going below 200 soon


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> they didn't complain about Johnny Cash


Actually, they did...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

HJB said:


> Nice job brotha!! How'd it feel before/during/after??


here's how it all led up to it.....the last few days I have been hitting more and more stuff.....Thanks for Sean "tripple the nipple" (good drinking bud) for helping me set my shock up better...way more air and always for being a stand up guy and true ridin friend and buddy......I am still a little undersprung, but I didn't have time so I just hit it and

....Thanks for Brad, Rick and Brett (sorry ABOUT THE BROKEN WRIST) for just sticking stuff I would normally not but I started doing because of you guys

Alloy the confident words and always knowledge and tips

Hozzer (good drinking bud) and Roaming Oregon....great advice and tips

finally Thanks for WCH and Zachdank....you littlle fvckers for pushing the ol man

after hitting the Xmas ride stuff...I was feeling really confident...went over and had serious thoughts about hittting it but didn't do it at the last moment.....no wind or anything.....would have been perfect day but I didn't hit....the next day very windy ...was thinking no no.....next day did the ladder drops and I knew I could make it......I hate gaps and was hitting them off the ladder....YIPEE !!!

Finally Friday.....early morning did a Viper run w/Marzocchi guys and elohtub (Mountain Biking mag) was really worried about the wind and was hoping to get a chance to hit it by Sunday.....went to lunch and noticed the wind was dieing...started getting butterfleis in my stomache while I was eating....got home and decided it was a go.......climb up the mountain and a nice gust of wind came up and started blowing hard....I was bummed, but all of a sudden the wind just died.....it was around 3:30

Finally at the top and was getting ready,.....said a little prayer and a bolt of energy hit me....I knew I was going to hit it right then....rode down and hit some stuff really good on the way down (booost to confidence)....now I am at the spot.....I put my bike down and walked down and looked at the drop....got my line and went back up........took off and dropped the pre-drop...as I made the first corner I yelled "I AM GOING....I AM GOING"....took the left turn and yelled "I am GOING"...and launched.......the drop was smooth (the ladder drop had a harsher landing then this one)....Hit my brakes and stopped 3/4 into the berm turn.....purely stoked...high fives from 1000 oaks and RyanE....climb back up and hit it again (to get it imbedded ....as was todays again)

I loved when Ryan said...I thought at least you would run into it one time, but you just went

anyway that is it....thanks to all my homies....each helped in your own way....still need double work but I am more confident about that too.....2 things I want...Crack rock rock to rock and WOD drop

ok fucckers......one last thing

*WHO"S BUYING ????* sheesh....it's my Birthday


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

nice job bob, see you thursday next year


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

nice drop... did you guys clear the berm after that too...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

babalu is hardcore for sure...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *WHO"S BUYING ????* sheesh....it's my Birthday


Not till next year :band:


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Well done sir, well done! I get my beer back tomorrow and I salute you. Love from 
Ohio.

I must ask though, are you done with the Clutch or will you continue dropin' it and others, or have you reached your limit?

I mean, with another #50 - #100 on the shock, you could be dropin' bombs man! Think about it.


----------



## ser3100 (Jun 2, 2006)

congrats on hitting that drop. Is that in socal? If its in the LA area could you please give some info on it. it looks fun as hell and im trying to conquer new things.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

right on bob! you officially live up to the advanced rider status....


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is one more pic from my camera on SMT second attempt.Not the best angle.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Here is one more pic from my camera on SMT second attempt.Not the best angle.


woohooo!!! looks like a rodeo ride...


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

congrats SMT, good stuff man, it's always nice to hit something for the first time


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice one man, glad you finally got to do it!


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Where he's rolling over the boulder?
> 
> Your photos didn't come out as eye-catching Bob, you're one big black blob in most. Black is cool and all, but damn, you gotta wear black from head to toe?


I've tried to tell him if he wants good pictures of himself he needs to slim down some of the pads (at least run thinner ones) and put something with some red, or green, or yellow, or even some white. Heck if he ran white goggles with a mirrored lense even that would help.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Good Job,take's some guts for someone your age,full respect!!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

congrats to SMT and happy b-day


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Wooo Hooo!!! Great job:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> right on bob! you officially live up to the advanced rider status....


thanks..................


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fourtyounce said:


> I must ask though, are you done with the Clutch or will you continue dropin' it and others, or have you reached your limit?
> .


i like the technical aspects of the other line and still want to hit that, but I will continue and hit this too


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

1000-oaks said:


>


That guy is using the right tool for the Job!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Video goodness - to put the photoshop rumors to rest.

http://putstuff.putfile.com/31912/4404094


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> they didn't complain about Johnny Cash


*BOB THAT IS BECAUSE J CASH IS THE FRI***N MAN!!!!!*
And he would put the beat down on any that talked smack about him. Oh yeah good job on that Bob!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

how big is that drop anyways? i can' treally tell from the colors all blending and the photos? looks a bout 10ish?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I think its around 13-14 feet vertical


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

misctwo said:


> SMT high five from sb and a nice slap in the asss


Watch out. Your hand might be engulfed by his ass.....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> Here is one more pic from my camera on SMT second attempt.Not the best angle.


Actually, I personally like that angle better. I makes the gap look much bigger than on the other shots.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> Video goodness - to put the photoshop rumors to rest.


i like the sequence better, you don't hear the suspension bottom out on the case....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i like the sequence better, you don't hear the suspension bottom out on the case....


that was the next day...I was sore and stiff.....I messed up on that final corner and didn't have enough speed......the other times were cleaner


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Ryan airing it out a bit.


what tires are those? I like the gumwalls...

riding a hardtail with slicks on the trails is an interesting experience!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

congrads SMT. i know how ur feelin right not since u hit it. i had a drop bout same size that took me bout a week to actually hit, eventhough it really wasnt the size that got me all up in not's about it, it was a ladder bridge and was extreamly shakey,rungs missing, and had big ol' Jesus thorn bushes all around the landing. any hoo, congrads. now some one buy this guy a beer.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn I wish I could get the whole world to pat me on the back every time I acomplish something new....

J/K mang, great job stepping it up!!!:band:


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

On a hardtail???


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

dusthuffer said:


> Video goodness - to put the photoshop rumors to rest.
> 
> http://putstuff.putfile.com/31912/4404094


Loved the vid! Thanks for stepping it up for us "older/wiser" riders!:thumbsup: I know you were skerred but it feels good to conquer it huh?!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i think the tires are hookworms cause i know you can get them in grey and orange combo


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

major props ShivShiv!!!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually im using Specialized Rhythm tires.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

little bit of a nose dive there... see you guys thursday, bob and dhs


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Huck!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

psssh i could 360 that


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

I really hope that was sarcasm...


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats SMT, I knew you could do it homie!!!!


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Now that the word is out and my "Crusty the Clown Clutch Drop" photo was deleted by the mod (lol), here's the real thing:
> 
> Arrrrrrrr conratulations SMT!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

WooHooo!! 

The drama that was SMT vs The Clutch Drop is over and we have a winner. 

Congratulations. Great photos, looking smooth and in control. 

I have a mantra that i recount every time im trying something new or difficult. just some words to calm me down and get my head in the right space. 'smooth, flow, control'. i just say it to myself a few times before hitting it. try something like this, it calms you down and gets you focused on what you should be doing. Once ive got it down, the mantra changes to "smooth, flow, control, amptitude dude!"...kidding, but you get the idea.

Visualisation is great tool as well and creating a mantra helps to visualise better.

Again congratulations and no doubt those beers tasted better than ever!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Pay up yo Prop Zach!*

Where the fvck is Zach and why the fvck hasnt he offered his props?

Step up boy, pay your respect!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

sdtmtb said:


> I have a mantra that i recount every time im trying something new or difficult. just some words to calm me down and get my head in the right space. 'smooth, flow, control'. i just say it to myself a few times before hitting it. try something like this, it calms you down and gets you focused on what you should be doing.


I say to myself, "Fyck this sh!t, I own this b!tch." Works everytime.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sdtmtb said:


> Where the fvck is Zach and why the fvck hasnt he offered his props?
> 
> Step up boy, pay your respect!


he still owes me for some Laker victories over the Sacremento *Queens*

he is up to 4... 6 packs now


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

nice...clutch drop is fun...
how did you do the sequence shot all in one photo?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jamip_dh said:


> ....how did you do the sequence shot all in one photo?


there is this new software that came out called photoshop, it's pretty cool...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

nice, hope I can ride with you guys soon, just got nomad and i'm ready to bomb Slimi valley


----------



## DHsloth (Sep 30, 2005)

Congrats SMT!!!! Yup you could definitely go bigger & bigger next time...Just keep doing the clutch. Its under your belt now....Maybe you could also consider racing the M3 just for fun....:thumbsup:


----------

